# JM Lab Focal Speakers



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

Hey everyone, I am looking for any feedback on the Focal Chorus line of speakers? I had not heard of these until recently and wanted to get the real truth.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

The only mention of these speakers that I know of are here ... and he ended up with Martin Logan.


----------



## conchyjoe7 (Aug 28, 2007)

Focal is a French speaker company that makes all of their own drivers in house as well as drivers for many other speaker companies. Included in the companies that Focal makes drivers for are Wilson Audio Specialties; probably the world's best known high end speaker company. If the speakers you are looking at say "Focal JM Labs", then they are older stock as that is the name of the US importing company. New models will say only Focal and then the model number. Focal overall is a well respected speaker company that makes many models from 2 way bookshelves to large 3 or more way floorstanders. If you like their sound, their quality is for all intents and purposes beyond reproach. Hope this was in some way helpful.
Good luck...
Cheers,
Konky.


----------

